# Focus RS Black pillars help !



## guth99 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just looking for some quick tips / advice.

I have been meaning to sort out the black pillars on the mk3 focus rs for a while now, thought I'd have a go today.

I started with a rupes yellow pad and scholl s20, did ok but there where still some heaver marks so I stepped up to menzerna 400 on the yellow pad. Two passes with that and then the deeper marks had gone. I then went over again with s20 to refine. There were still some light swirls on there I assumed these were being added from the yellow pad with the s20. So I dropped down to a white rupes pad with menzerna 3500 finishing polish. Removed some more of the light swirls but not all of them. Is this combination still too heavy ??

Cheers

Josh


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Assuming that the left over swirls where deep swirls to begin with whether they are to deep to safely remove is a impossible question to answer


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well if you used 400 then this would of removed all of the deeper swirls and light scratches but using a Rupes yellow pad with a aggressive compound is probably not the best combination to use as the pad is to soft to break down the abrasives in the compound. 

Your best bet is either the green pad with 400 or the blue pad then the white pad and 3800. Just be careful when it comes to removing the polish residue that you don't inflict any light swirling yourself


----------



## guth99 (Jan 1, 2017)

chongo said:


> Well if you used 400 then this would of removed all of the deeper swirls and light scratches but using a Rupes yellow pad with a aggressive compound is probably not the best combination to use as the pad is to soft to break down the abrasives in the compound.
> 
> Your best bet is either the green pad with 400 or the blue pad then the white pad and 3800. Just be careful when it comes to removing the polish residue that you don't inflict any light swirling yourself


Thanks chongo,

On reflection I think some of the swirls are actually being inflicted on the removal. I have ran the machine a little slower and done another pass with 3500 and made sure I was extra careful on the removal stage, this worked like a treat a good 98% correction and refinement which will suit me.

I did wonder after the 400 on a yellow pad tbh. On all the other gloss pillars it didn't require any 400 as there where only light swirls.


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Got these results yesterday with an AB Enrich/green pad combo :buffer:


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

The black pillars on my RS3 were appalling when the car was delivered. I didn't know anything about polishing back then. That's when my interest began and thank you Detailing World for the brilliant advice, support and encouragement.

I treated them to chemical guys V36 with medium cutting orange HexLogic pad finished with V38 and a finishing pad and now they are like a mirror. Worth the effort. I can't comment on the Rupes equipment but mine look like those pictured from jb93.


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

[/URL]Car by Ben Mitchell, on Flickr[/IMG]

This was achieved by using Menzerna 2200 on orange hex logic quantum pad, finished with 3500


----------

